# mini z



## BRADY12 (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone race mini z in mass, southern nh or maine?


----------



## jdogg_js_here (Sep 10, 2006)

*z's*

I'm not in your area but I do have a group of mini-z's for sale now here on hobbytalk if you have some friends who are interested.


----------



## Casperbase (Jun 4, 2006)

BRADY12 said:


> anyone race mini z in mass, southern nh or maine?


 
There is a new hobbyshop in Mass. that has a Mini Z track.

http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com/


----------

